

Startups deserve tax & regulation free incubation period - hkmurakami
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-06-10/startups-deserve-tax-free-reg-free-incubation-period.html

======
cdvonstinkpot
Not a new idea, but a good one IMO.

From 2008: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=259170>

Would be nice if it were ever implemented.

